
Show HN: A script to easily remove “puts”, “console.log”, etc. from your code - nathan_f77
https://github.com/ndbroadbent/git-remove-debug?one-more-attempt
======
nathan_f77
Differences to `eslint --fix`, `rubocop --auto-correct`, etc.:

* Only looks at new or changed lines by default.

* It's a lot faster, since it just uses `git diff` and some simple regexes.

* Has an interactive mode, so it's easy to delete specific lines.

* You can pass a custom regex to quickly delete any matching line

* Backs up any changed files to a temp directory, so you can quickly restore any lost data.

